# Windows bugs



## Sagooler (10 Décembre 2017)

Bonsoir a tous j'ai besoin d'aide c'est urgent ce matin j'ai essayé de telecharger windows 10 sur mon macbook pro touchbar derniere version high sierra et a la fin de mon installation ils me mettent un message "l'ordinateur a redémarré de manière inattendue ou a rencontré une erreur inattendue...cliquez sur ok pour redemarrer mais lorsque je clique l'ordinateur s'eteint et redemarre et affiche de nouveau ce message puis-je avoir de l'aide s'il vous plait je ne peux plus utiliser mon ordinateur et j'en ai besoin pour mes etudes merci de votre aide


----------

